# H&H fishing rods!!!



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Whats the scoop on 'em I found one the other day that feels awesome in the store but don't know how they hold up. Tell me bout it!!


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Ive had one for a while, hardly uses it since around January though. They are really great though


----------



## Islander05 (Dec 12, 2004)

Got one as a gift few years back. I've had it for almost 4 years now and it has held up well. It's strong, sensitive, light, and none of the hardware has corroded yet. Definitely nothing wrong with H&H rods.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

The only Rod I use.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

I have 2, son uses them, good rods


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

what do they run $$$?


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

They're very good rods. They'd be my second choice after a Kistler!


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

H&H are great rods.

I have used one for a little over a year now and its my go to tops rod for sure.......

783 Rocks...


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Like mine*

Gander at 290 has some discounted down on the H&H rack.
Mine is holding up very well. No guide issues after being used hard.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I have 1 with a Stradic on it, I have boated 15-20 OVERsized reds with it and NO idea how many legal sized 1s. BTW I don't play a fish, I get m in as fast as I can so as to get back in the water....WW


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

very good rods i have two, my son has two and a son in law has one. no problems at all.


----------



## Fish or Bust (Oct 21, 2007)

H&H Rods are very good rods try one out you will like it.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

I've got 4 of em and I second the comment on the guides. My Lagunas are now growing dust. I just seem to get better performance out of my HH rods than any others I've used.

Biggie


----------



## matagorda_castaway (Apr 14, 2009)

man i saw they have a new split-grip rod in an all silver color...that thing is super sweet feeling. it wasnt cheap though...


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Great rods plus it doesnt hurt to buy from local rod builders


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

I won one the other day at a tourney.......giving it a try soon


----------



## Fight'em Fair (Oct 5, 2009)

*Charlie's custom rods*

If you are looking for really great high quality rods check out Charlie's Custom Rods. www.charliescustomrods.com These are great people that stand behind their product.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Fight'em Fair said:


> If you are looking for really great high quality rods check out Charlie's Custom Rods. www.charliescustomrods.com These are great people that stand behind their product.


Thread is about H & H RODS :headknock.

Nothing against CC's Rods .

BTW, I've never used a H & H rod, but I have looked them over many times at the Holder Shows and the rods look very nice.

Tried to go to H & H's web-site today and it looks to be down or under construction.


----------



## Redfishchaser (May 26, 2009)

They are the only rods I have used for the last 4 years, and love 'em!


----------



## dangolcharlie2 (Jan 9, 2008)

*h and h rods*

had one I bought at a bait store in galveston! Great rod but unfortunately it was stolen!!! Can't hit a guy closer to the heart than steal his fishing rods and his bar be=que pit!


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Bought 2 H&H rods at the Fishing Show. Excellent feel, light, sensitive, well made +++


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

I've not been able to fish with one yet..but I do know that one of the best ladies in the business, Kim Smith, moved to H&H rods in the past year. So I can easily bet that they stand behind the rods they make 100%. My $.02 at least


----------



## GringoViejo (Feb 2, 2010)

Bought a discontinued model in January at the boat show. I have not got to fish with it as much as I would like, but so far looks like I may have come out ahead on a tackle purchase...I guess there is first time for everything.

Saludos

PS, I would not hesitate to buy another one.


----------



## Redfish (Dec 27, 2004)

Is H&H still in business? I can't seem to find their company website.


----------



## Bayrat123 (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes they are still in business. I own two and love them both, they have a lot of back bone and make great redfishing Rods.


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

i have a full of selection of them at my store in baytown.... have been fishing them for a few months now and love them. they hold up to oversize fish and are extra sensitive for the subtle trout bites


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

Bought two a couple weeks back for bass fishing. Great rods, and will be purchasing more in the future.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Can someone PM me the number or info on these rods? I talked to him at the fishing show but ended up buying an ARS Team Series. Really been wanting to get in touch with H and H


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

Great rods and service!!!

Late,
Cox


----------



## jgonzo16 (May 19, 2010)

I have had one for 5 years and love it. Didn't realize my wife paid over $100 bucks for it til couple of months ago when i ventured into Gander Mountain. I would love to fill my boat with them, but for the money I fill my boat with cheap All Stars from Academy.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Yep we have a couple and my son fishes his exclusively. It's my back up to my custom rod and works well on tops & soft plastics.


----------



## Fish or Bust (Oct 21, 2007)

Josh Hielieger H&H Rods 713-875-7827


----------



## txslamcity (Mar 19, 2010)

I just bought one from Roys in Corpus and love the action on the tops I get and the light weight of the rod and kudos for the salesman they really have great things to say about H&H especially the 6'6 and 6'8 . Ciau


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Josh really makes some quality rods - I have bought around 15 sticks from him over the years.


----------



## bradenwhitaker (Dec 18, 2011)

awesome rod and hand built around here. cant go wrong with it


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

*H&h rods*

I bought a 7ft H&H and a 7ft falcon xg at the same time, both excellent trout rods needless to say the H&H is still a working 7ft trout rod lol the falcon broke when i was trout fishing in the surf on the west end. Now it's a 6ft 6in redfish sticker with a Calcutta on it.


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

I bought one of his first and still have it as back up. The second one I purchased didn't hold up and broke while landing a 16" trout in the surf. He doesn't carry that blank, anymore.

I received a replacement rod for $50. It is a nice blank, but I don't care for the split handle. I'd prefer a complete handle and see no advantage to having an exposed section in the handle. This is a fad I simply don't understand. The rod is already very light. Any reduction of weight is negligible.


----------

